# icône de Firefox ne reste pas dans le Dock



## benji5618 (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai télécharger récemment  Firefox, je l'ai bien mit dans le dossier "Application" et sur le dock. Mais voilà, quand je démarre mon mac.  A la place de l'icône de Firefox, il y a un point d'interrogation et quand j'ouvre la l'appli. l'icône se met à la place des nouvelles applis qui son pas installer dur le mac. Comment faire ?


----------



## gmaa (18 Février 2012)

benji5618 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai télécharger récemment  Firefox, je l'ai bien mit dans le dossier "Application" et sur le dock. Mais voilà, quand je démarre mon mac.  A la place de l'icône de Firefox, il y a un point d'interrogation et quand j'ouvre la l'appli. l'icône se met à la place des nouvelles applis qui son pas installer dur le mac. Comment faire ?



Virer l'icône du Dock : Sélectionner ; Glisser hors du doc et ... petit nuage...
Aller dans Applications ; Sélectionner Firefox ; Glisser-Déposer dans le Dock.


----------



## benji5618 (18 Février 2012)

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (18 Février 2012)

Ta description n'est pas très complète mais peut aussi laisser penser que tu n'as peut-être pas installé correctement l'application à partir de l'image disque (et que c'est l'image disque que tu aurais copié dans ton dossier "Applications"). À vérifier...

Pour découvrir comment fonctionne Mac OS X et comment installer une application à partir d'une image disque, on peut te recommander de jeter un oeil sur des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac. Ça te permettra d'éviter quelques-uns des pièges classiques du débutant sur Mac OS X/


----------

